# January Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!



## Joe Blow (27 December 2006)

Welcome to the first stock tipping competition of the new year!  

Knobby22 has surged to the lead in this month's competition with his selection *QAD* having achieved a 75.68% return so far! Rounding out the top three we have noobs in second place with *EDE* and a 56.86% return and insider currently running third with his selection *MTN* having achieved a 50.81% return so far this month. Will Knobby22 be able to hang on to the top spot as we head into the final few days?

The January competition is once again being sponsored by StockScan, a web-based ASX stock scanning utility. As a member, you can set up what scan(s) you wish to run at the end of each trading day. StockScan will automatically scan the ASX for you, notifying you by email of any stocks that match the criteria for your scans. StockScan also offers Direct Simulation backtesting, backtesting reports, stock and watchlist monitoring and more.

*A quick recap of the rules for those not familiar with them:

1. You MUST have at least a minimum of 10 posts AND an average of at least 0.30 posts per day to enter. You can see your posts per day average by clicking on your user name and viewing your public profile... your average is displayed right next to your 'total posts'.

2. Each entrant may choose one ASX listed stock. Stocks with a price of less than $0.01 are ineligible for the competition.

3. The winner is the entrant whose selected stock performs the best in percentage terms between January 1 and January 31.*

The first placegetter will receive a year's subscription to their choice of either AFR Smart Investor, Money or Your Trading Edge magazine (or $50 cash). The second placegetter will receive the runner up prize of $25 cash.

You have until midnight on December 31 to enter.

Those who qualify, please post your entries in this thread. Remember, once you have selected your stock, you CANNOT change it for any reason.

Good luck to all entrants!


----------



## juddy (27 December 2006)

URA thanks Joe.


----------



## scsl (27 December 2006)

EXT please.


----------



## chops_a_must (27 December 2006)

CUE

cheers.


----------



## JoshyJ (27 December 2006)

TRO please.


----------



## imajica (27 December 2006)

INL      thanks


----------



## spitrader1 (27 December 2006)

url ta


----------



## Fab (27 December 2006)

SBM thanks


----------



## the_godfather4 (27 December 2006)

IMP Thanks


----------



## powerkoala (27 December 2006)

gry


----------



## marklar (27 December 2006)

OZB please (they list today!)

m.


----------



## RichKid (27 December 2006)

COE Cooper Energy please Joe. Thanks!


----------



## dj_420 (27 December 2006)

UMC thanks joe


----------



## nizar (27 December 2006)

EVE thanks.


----------



## afroboy (27 December 2006)

Please put me down for EVE


----------



## nioka (27 December 2006)

TAS this month please.


----------



## MalteseBull (27 December 2006)

DYL thank you


----------



## bigdog (27 December 2006)

AED Oil and SP will be pufin all the way up.


----------



## constable (27 December 2006)

gdn thanks


----------



## noobs (27 December 2006)

unx please Joe


----------



## Sean K (27 December 2006)

I'm trying that old dog *AEX* again.   

Thanks Joe.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (27 December 2006)

NWE thanks Joe


----------



## krisbarry (27 December 2006)

RMI


----------



## Snakey (27 December 2006)

mls thanks joe


----------



## sam76 (27 December 2006)

msc please.


----------



## insider (27 December 2006)

MTN


----------



## greggy (27 December 2006)

Joe Blow said:
			
		

> Welcome to the first stock tipping competition of the new year!
> 
> Knobby22 has surged to the lead in this month's competition with his selection *QAD* having achieved a 75.68% return so far! Rounding out the top three we have noobs in second place with *EDE* and a 56.86% return and insider currently running third with his selection *MTN* having achieved a 50.81% return so far this month. Will Knobby22 be able to hang on to the top spot as we head into the final few days?
> 
> ...



Pleas put me down for* MZM.* 
I haven't got down to the beach as yet.  The weather here in Melbourne has been freezing.


----------



## kgee (27 December 2006)

ARH .....I don't know if it's acceptable as its not trading untill they get financing which they hope will be early Jan???
if not THK  :


----------



## doctorj (27 December 2006)

HAZ again please.


----------



## rub92me (27 December 2006)

FCN Please. Selected by my Cute Bottom Algorithm (Trademark). May need some tweaking :


----------



## x2rider (27 December 2006)

NTU for me please joe .   
 Cheers martin


----------



## Royce (27 December 2006)

x2rider said:
			
		

> NTU for me please joe .
> Cheers martin




rrs thanks joe


----------



## Royce (27 December 2006)

RRS thanks Joe


----------



## sandik17 (27 December 2006)

eng for me please...and a happy new year to all!
thanks


----------



## son of baglimit (27 December 2006)

ceo thanks


----------



## yogi-in-oz (27 December 2006)

Hi Joe,

EMR ..... please bring this one up to the starting gate,
for next month's contest ..... 

happy days

 yogi



=====


----------



## rockingham178 (27 December 2006)

wmt please


----------



## Ken (27 December 2006)

cqt


----------



## PureCoco (27 December 2006)

Hi Joe, mmm working has deleted the 2 would have selected. So put me down for AUZ.  Thanks


----------



## PureCoco (27 December 2006)

Sorry Joe, just realised it must be 10 posts or .3 av.  just under.  I will  try to log on more or put in for February.


----------



## moses (27 December 2006)

BLG please ta thanx yo


----------



## Kipp (27 December 2006)

Chalk me down for PMM.  
Thanks.


----------



## bvbfan (27 December 2006)

ARE for me


----------



## wahoo (28 December 2006)

RCO  thanks Joe


----------



## hypnotic (28 December 2006)

AXO thanks Joe   

Hypnotic


----------



## stockmaster (28 December 2006)

cbh fanx


----------



## vicb (28 December 2006)

WEZ
Thank you


----------



## chris1983 (28 December 2006)

BMN thanks


----------



## ezyTrader (28 December 2006)

IMI thanx Joe.


----------



## 2020hindsight (28 December 2006)

what the heck, might as well go with LEG again thanks joe


----------



## brerwallabi (28 December 2006)

IAU please Joe.
Looking for it to bounce back.


----------



## Nicks (28 December 2006)

ENR please. Thanks.


----------



## visual (29 December 2006)

vcr
thanks Joe.


----------



## Profitseeker (29 December 2006)

BDG please Joe.


----------



## ASX.CODE (29 December 2006)

KIM 

for me.


----------



## ekman (29 December 2006)

AGS pl tks


----------



## noirua (29 December 2006)

UXA, thanks Joe


----------



## Happy (29 December 2006)

ANM, Thanks Joe


----------



## mmmmining (29 December 2006)

Joe, GGY please


----------



## Matto300 (29 December 2006)

MAE for me please


----------



## EasternGrey1 (29 December 2006)

UCL please.


----------



## tomcat (29 December 2006)

ADI thanks Joe...not sure if I meet the 10 posts...can you let me know


----------



## redandgreen (29 December 2006)

YML thx Joe


----------



## legs (29 December 2006)

2020hindsight said:
			
		

> what the heck, might as well go with LEG again thanks joe



thief!!!...lol


----------



## legs (29 December 2006)

MOX please JOE, go mining stocks!!  !! the run is not over!!


----------



## justjohn (29 December 2006)

DBS thanx Joe :


----------



## Porper (29 December 2006)

Very secret charting software has churned out BTX, so 

BTX please joe.


----------



## Prospector (29 December 2006)

Verrrry slow dialup here so cant check others tips!  Will go for Summit please (cant find the code  ) but if that is gone, then maybe.....PDN! :


----------



## The Mint Man (29 December 2006)

I have about 3 or 4 I would like to pick but I have decided to go for *AGM*
I dont think anyone has this but let me know if you do

cheers


----------



## marc1 (29 December 2006)

LKO thanks joe.


----------



## rozella (29 December 2006)

BSA thanks

rozella


----------



## matti_pacman (29 December 2006)

can you pls put me down for GSE?   

Let me know if someone else already picked it! cheers


----------



## clowboy (29 December 2006)

HCY thanx


----------



## gresim25 (30 December 2006)

NTU...thanks 

let me know if it's already filled


----------



## Mofra (30 December 2006)

And the lucky dartboard says - CVN for me please


----------



## jollyfrog (30 December 2006)

I'll hop into bsm thanks Joe.


----------



## twojacks28 (30 December 2006)

emi pleaseeee joe


----------



## canny (30 December 2006)

MMB please Joe.

Getting harder and harder to find one after end of trade!!
Good luck redandgreen, YNL would have been my first pick, but there are some beauties going to go off in January and it could be anyones race!!

Happy New Year all


----------



## redandgreen (30 December 2006)

canny said:
			
		

> MMB please Joe.
> 
> Getting harder and harder to find one after end of trade!!
> Good luck redandgreen, YNL would have been my first pick, but there are some beauties going to go off in January and it could be anyones race!!
> ...



thanks Canny.
Agree, hard to find goodies at the very end of trading.
I'll be watching YML with keen interest even though I'll be in many different countries in the next few weeks.
Good luck with MMB.


----------



## LifeisShort (30 December 2006)

NWE


----------



## Bomba (30 December 2006)

DIO thanx


----------



## deftfear (31 December 2006)

ANH thanks Joe


----------



## Bobby (31 December 2006)

FDL   ~ thankyou.


----------



## barney (31 December 2006)

DML   Thanks Joe.


----------



## Lucky_Country (31 December 2006)

vcr


----------



## lesm (31 December 2006)

OGD  - Thanks Joe


----------



## markrmau (1 January 2007)

FWL for me please.


----------



## 2020hindsight (1 January 2007)

legs said:
			
		

> 2020 :- might as well go with LEG
> legs : thief!!!...lol



legs - does this mean you are named after a stock?  - gotta be a first. could be worse i suppose - toll international transporters, british uranium mining etc.


----------

